# Seltsam hohe CPU-Auslastung unter Windows XP



## GameStar-Leser (19. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe PC-Games Leser!

Ich habe keinen Schimmer ob dieses Problem Hardware- oder Softwarebedingt ist, daher poste ich es erstmal hier.

Die Spieleleistung meines PCs hat in der letzten Zeit rapide abgenommen. Das äussert sich durch niedrige Frameraten in Spielen wie WoW ( die teilweise bei 4-8fps liegen ! )   

Nebenbei habe ich halt gesucht woran es liegen kann und da ist mir im Task-Manager aufgefallen, dass die CPU-Auslastung "ohne" jede Anwendung zwischen 60 und 80% schwankt. Der Leerlaufprozess liegt hingegen bei 99!?

Wie kann es zu solch unlogischen Werten kommen und warum ist die CPU durch die normalen "Hintergrundprogramme" schon derartig ausgelastet.  

Über Antworten von Euch würde ich mich sehr freuen!!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

MfG, Gamestar-Leser


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2005)

wann hast du denn zum letzten mal windows neu installiert? im laufe der zeit sammelt sich ja immer mehr müll an, selbst wenn man versucht das system sauber zu halten...  alle paar monate wäre dann eine neuinstallation ink. formatieren von c: hilfreich. 

defragtmeinierst du regelmäßig?

welche hintergrndprogramme hast du denn laufen?

ist es nur bei onlinespielen? => firewall/viranscan als grund?

scannst du regelmäßig nach viren und spyware?

poste auch mal deine genauen systemdaten.


----------



## TheChicky (19. Dezember 2005)

Drücke STRG+ALT+ENTF und schau mal im Taskmanager im Reiter "Prozesse" nach, was da so viel CPU-Power braucht! Möglich wäre zB, dass im Hintergrund deine Festplatte defragmentiert wird. Lass ausserdem mal Ad-Aware drüberlaufen oder Spybot - Search and Destroy. Denn auch solche fiese kleine Programme können Rechenzeit fressen. Schalte außerdem "Laufwerk für schnelle Dateisuche indizieren" für jedes Laufwerk ab!


----------



## DarkAdmiral (19. Dezember 2005)

Wenn kein Programm aktiv läuft ist 99% Leerlauf normal.
Meinst du bei den 60-80% die grafische Darstellung der CPU-Auslastung?


----------



## cbw249 (19. Dezember 2005)

DarkAdmiral am 19.12.2005 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn kein Programm aktiv läuft ist 99% Leerlauf normal.
> Meinst du bei den 60-80% die grafische Darstellung der CPU-Auslastung?




Wie schon mal gesagt hast du eine Fehlerhafte Andwendung installiert ?
wenn die cpu 99% im Leerlauf hat kann es sein das u.U. z.B dein Speicher oder die Festplatte den geist aufgibt.

cbw249


----------



## vinc (19. Dezember 2005)

Schau mal im Gerätemanager beim IDE-Controller nach ob deine Festplatten bzw Laufwerke noch alle über UDMA laufen. Wenn sie im PIO-Modus sind, dies bitte ändern...


----------



## GameStar-Leser (19. Dezember 2005)

Herbboy am 19.12.2005 04:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wann hast du denn zum letzten mal windows neu installiert? im laufe der zeit sammelt sich ja immer mehr müll an, selbst wenn man versucht das system sauber zu halten...  alle paar monate wäre dann eine neuinstallation ink. formatieren von c: hilfreich.
> 
> defragtmeinierst du regelmäßig?
> 
> ...



Danke für die Postings   

Ich defragmentiere nie, weil ich mein System alle 6-8 Wochen formatiere.
Als Hintergrundprogramme läuft nichts besonderes, aber ihr kennt ja die Liste die unter Prozesse steht... 
Wie gesagt ist der Leerlaufprozess bei 99% - also mir wird nicht angezeigt was da diese Systemressourcen verbraucht, unter Systemleistung im Tast-Manager wird diese CPU Auslastung auch jetzt grade von 75% angezeigt (schwankt nach wie vor).
Habe auch keine Viren und keine Spyware ausser die von XP - aber die ist auch deaktiviert   
Mein System hat folgende Komponenten:
- AMD 2400+
- 768 MB DDR RAM
- nVidia Geforce4 Ti 4800

Nicht mehr das neueste, aber bislang lief alles ruckelfrei ^^

@ vinc:
Wie geht das mit dieser Umstellung? Ich finde im Gerätemanager die HDs und Festplatten-Controller, aber keine Einstellungen über UDMA oder PIO!  

Vielen Dank!

MfG,
           der GameStar-Leser


----------



## Solon25 (19. Dezember 2005)

GameStar-Leser am 19.12.2005 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> im Tast-Manager wird diese CPU Auslastung auch *jetzt grade *von 75% angezeigt (schwankt nach wie vor).


Ja weisst Du, hier gibt es doch rechts die Flash Werbung... Schalte mal in den Browser Optionen Flash-Animationen ab. Dann schaust nochmal wie hoch es ausgelastet ist


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2005)

Solon25 am 19.12.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> GameStar-Leser am 19.12.2005 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gute idee...   


@auslastung: "leerlaufprozess 99%" würde bedeuten, dass die CPU grad quasi nix zu tun hat - leerlaufprozess ist quasi die augenblick frei verfgbare CPU-power. allerdings ist mir schleierhaft, wie es dann gleichzeitig 75% auslastung sein können... da müßte der leerlauf dann logischerweise nämlich auf 24-25% runtergehen...


----------



## GameStar-Leser (19. Dezember 2005)

Solon25 am 19.12.2005 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> GameStar-Leser am 19.12.2005 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es spielt keine Rolle ob der Browser offen ist oder nicht... der Wert schwankt zwischen 60 und 80% ... da fällt mich keine Veränderung auf wenn ich Word oder Modzilla öffne!
Wenn ich hingegen etwas anspruchsvolleres wie ein PC-Spiel starte ist die Systemleistung bei 80-100%... was dann auch der Grund für die Dia-Show in den Spielen sein wird...

Hat vielleicht noch jemand Vorschläge woran das liegen kann?

Vielen Dank und Grüsse,

der GameStar-Leser!


----------



## vinc (19. Dezember 2005)

> Vielen Dank!
> 
> MfG,
> der GameStar-Leser


   




			
				GameStar-Leser am 19.12.2005 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @ vinc:
> Wie geht das mit dieser Umstellung? Ich finde im Gerätemanager die HDs und Festplatten-Controller, aber keine Einstellungen über UDMA oder PIO!



Systemsteuerung->System->Hardware->Gerätemanager->IDE ATA/ATAPI Controller
Hier je nach Chipset unterschiedlich. Bei mir NVidia nForce2 ATA Controller ( da NVidia Chipset)
Kann aber auch einfach Primary Channel/Secondary Channel dastehn.

Einfach auf Eigenschaften gehen und oben die Reiter durchschauen. Da stehts dann irgendwann...


----------



## TheChicky (20. Dezember 2005)

Poste mal ein Bild von deinem Task-Manager, will sehn, was da grad für Prozesse laufen bei dir!


----------



## Turof (20. Dezember 2005)

Schalte auch mal alle Hintergrundprogramme ab die du nicht brauchst. Evtl. ist auch ein Virus oder Spyware dabei.

Klicke auf  "Start-->Ausführen" "msconfig" eingeben und bestätigen. Im Autostartreiter deaktivierst du nun alle Programme die du nicht kennst. Nach einem Neustart sollte dein System deutlich schneller laufen.


----------



## GameStar-Leser (20. Dezember 2005)

TheChicky am 20.12.2005 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Poste mal ein Bild von deinem Task-Manager, will sehn, was da grad für Prozesse laufen bei dir!




Hallo!

Da ich kein Webspace habe, poste ich das hier mal in "handschriftlicher" Form   

rundll32.exe
AVGUARD.EXE (system)
ctfmon.exe
realsched.exe
jusched.exe
qttask.exe
ICQLite.exe
rundll32.exe (warum ist die eigentlich 2 mal da? )
sstray.exe
alg.exe
explorer.exe
spoolsv.exe (system)
svchost.exe lokler dienst
svchost.exe netzwerk
svchost.exe system 
svchost.exe netzwerk ( 2x ? )
svchost.exe system ( 2x ? )
lsass.exe (system)
services.exe (system)
winlogon.exe (system)
csrss.exe (system)
tastgmr.exe
sdhelp.exe (system)
nvsvc32.exe (system)
smss.exe (system)
MDM.EXE (system)
crauto (system)
AVWUPSRV.EXE (system)
System (system)
Lehrlaufprozess (system)

Die aufgeführten Anwendungen ohne Hinweis beziehen sich auf die User-Anwendungen.

Da ich selbst nicht so viel Ahnung habe, was man davon wirklich braucht und was nicht ( also es könnte doch schlimme Folgen haben wenn ich dort etwas beende das ich nicht kenne oder? ) frage ich lieber mal die Leute die sich damit auskennen.   

Vielen Dank!

MfG,

der GameStar-Leser


----------

